# What Scope?



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm in the market for a Remington 700P or 700 5R Milspec rifle in .308 but am wondering about what scope to mount on it. If you owned one of these rifles and wanted to mount a scope to be used at 200-300 yds. but also occaisionally out to 600-1000 yds., what would you get? I want something variable power. Suggestions?


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*scope*

I've got a Leupold 8.5-25 target series on mine.love it.


----------



## bspeckchaser (Jun 4, 2005)

Depends on your available $$$. If not a problem, then go Nightforce or Leupold. They are both great, but be on the look-out for the fake Chinese Leupolds!!!


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Did a lot of research on this issue last spring and discovered that a lot of long range shooters have started using a new scope built by Sightron. The scope is an 8-32X56 availible in three reticles. I bought one after being on a waiting list for a while and it is truly amazing. Many reviewers rate the optics ahead of similar Nightforce scopes, I don't personally know, but at half the price it is a hell of a scope. Mine is on a long range prarie dog rig.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'd love to have one of the top of the line Leupold or Nightforce but I'm not in that price range, just can't justify it. I was looking on Optics Planet last night at the Bushness Elite 6500 series in a 4.5-30 x 50 which seems to be a very nice scope for the money. I just looked at the Sightron that prarie dog recommended and it's a little more expensive than the Bushnell but still in the same ballpark and has more moa adjustment than the Bushnell. I'm thinking about the 6-24x50 though, that 56mm objective on the 8-32 is huge. I'll do some more reading but at first glance I'm really liking the looks of the Sightron. Thanks PD...


Anyone else with suggestions?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I have a Nikon prostaff on my 243. I think, after 500+ rounds, it is not holding properly. Guess I will send it back. I have an Elite on my 30-06 (the original Baush and Laumb Elite had to be returned to Bushnell for same problem as Nikon above). I like the glass on the Elite. 

Remember that big objectives put the line of sight well above the barrel.

Let us know how you go on the scope.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

You can get a Nikon Buckmaster 6-18 w/40mm obj for $305 at Bud's Gun Shop online. Comes with target turrets. Just FYI.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Swarovski are on sale at camera land*

Not sure if it's in your price range but Swarovski are on sale this month got a 4x12-50 BRX for 699.00


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

RE. 8-32x56 Sightron
I like the 56mm front end on the scope. Many long range prarie dogs are shot with the sun low. Not much mirage. To keep the power turned up you need the big front end to gather the light. These scopes are real bright. One benefit of having the line of sight is it helps keep your face off the stock. Long range shots are best taken with as little pressure on the rifle as possible. That is, provided the rifle is heavy enough to safely be fired free.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Lezz Go said:


> You can get a Nikon Buckmaster 6-18 w/40mm obj for $305 at Bud's Gun Shop online. Comes with target turrets. Just FYI.


You got a link for that? When I check their site, I get nada.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

The Nikon is a pretty good scope for the money. I have two of them and like them for shots under 500yds. The problem with them is the reticle is too fat to hold as fine is you need to hold on really long shots. The dots are fat and the crosshair is too fat. Optically they are fine, but not in the league of the large Sightron or even the 6-24 SIII I have.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeiss Conquest - 4.4 X 14 X 44mm - side adjust for parallax.

Appprox. $800 and well worth it. Every one of my BG rifles carries one and has so since their inception, many years ago. Never a failure, no foggying up or dialing-in and maintaining zero issues...........they are clear as a bell and stand up to all but the most careless of treatment.

The 44mm objective lense sits perfectly between the 40mm very accepted standard size for hunting lense and the now quite popular 50mm objective lense. Not too big and not too small........perfect IMHE and IMHO.

Good luck.........always save for the optics you want and need, rather than what perhaps you can afford right now. Making a change or having a scope "go south" on you due to inferior components or your desire to now have a parallax adjustment on board, for whatever reasons.........more expensive than buying a "good scope" initially and never an overall rewarding experience.

I have found that the cost of my scopes and the cost of my rifles are oftentimes very similar in price. Some scopes more, some rifles more, but always fairly close. Certainly one isn't anymore important than the other......to my way of thinking, all else being equal (functionality, reliability, etc.)


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone familiar with the Vortex Viper series of scopes. I read the reviews on Optics Planet site regarding the 6-24x50 and everyone loves it. Any 2cool experience with the Vortex Vipers?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

don't rule out the Leupold VX-3 CDS (custom dial system)

i just got one for my .308 and it's awesome!

4.5-14x40mm with factory turret (1/4" click)...part of the CDS is you get 1 free dial and it replaces the factory dial on the scope, just unscrew it and swap them after zero.

you must find what round you like, then call Leupold to order and they will custom make you the dial according to your ballistics, once you get it, you go from 1/4" clicks to straight yardage dial...all you would need is a rangefinder from there on.

picked mine up at Cabelas $550


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Nightforce if you got real deep pockets. Vortex if you dont want to dig quite as deep. Sightron is also bueno.

IMO Votex has about the best long range scope out there for the money.

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-viper-pst-6-24x50-ffp-riflescope-with-ebr-1-moa-reticle


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks guys, lots of good info. and opinions in this thread. I'll make a decision once I get to put my hands on the scopes and check them out for myself. Sounds like the Vortex and Sightron are high quality alternatives to the more expensive Leupolds.


----------



## foxtrot07 (Nov 5, 2010)

I shoot a Remington 700P in .308, I use a Leupold 6.5x20 for 100yd-600yd shooting....I believe 20x is plenty strong to shoot 1000yd, but that's my opinion, some like higher magnification.
Here's a picture of the gun...(doing a little pre-season pactice at 500yds)


----------

